# NIKON d5100



## b.baer (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I am kinda a beginner in the dslr world. I bought my NIKON d5100. 

I asked a photographer friend of mine what he thought. Now I'd like to see the other opinions of other photographers. 

Question Is the NIKON d5100 a good starter camera for beginners?  

I have found it fairly easy to use after a few lessons in ISO and a few other things I had no clue effected the turn out of photos.


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, the D5100 is a good entry-level camera.

The D5100 has many features, functions, and capabilities that will help you do photography. The only way to be fully informed of what your D5100 can do for you is to carefully read the camera's user's manual.
The user's manual may be a PDF file on the software disc, and not a hard copy.

Beyond that you can look at some of this info: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------



## NE-KID (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with KMH the Nikon D5100 is a great entry camera for new DSLR photographers, I own one and I love it!


----------



## b.baer (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you, I absolutly love my D5100!  I have read the owners manual and yes it also comes in PDF hard disc copy. I'm still learning new things about it. 

Although my friend thinks that I may want to invest in a better lens. He is wanting me to purchase a AF-S Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8G ED. 

I'm not sure what the difference between my lens now and that lens is other then price and maybe better quality. 

Right now I have a AF-S DX  18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 G VR  & AF-S SX VR zoom 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED

I know one of the differences has to be the aperture and maybe the difference in glasses but other then that I'm not sure. 

Is that lens really necessary for me right now?


----------



## NE-KID (Apr 11, 2012)

b.baer said:


> Thank you, I absolutly love my D5100!  I have read the owners manual and yes it also comes in PDF hard disc copy. I'm still learning new things about it.
> 
> Although my friend thinks that I may want to invest in a better lens. He is wanting me to purchase a AF-S Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8G ED.
> 
> ...



You are welcome...To me and only to me just some advice I would stay with the camera lens you have now until you get really familiar with the Nikon D5100 and the two camera lens you have. For the price of a brand new in the box Nikkor AF-S 24-70 you can purchase a  couple of Nikon speedlights like the new Nikon SB-910, Nikon SB-800 or the SB-700 which is what I have and love it. The Nikkor 18-55mm lens is a great starter lens even though it doesn't go further in length since it stops at 55mm. Also check in to a nice camera tote bag like a Lowepro or something like that. 

- Jamie


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah not sure you need the 24-70 2.8 , its a $2000 lens plus its a full frame lens. so its more like a 36-105. Don't get me wrong its a great lens just don't think that it is necessary for a beginner. I would agree learn the camera push the lenses you have to the fullest and then decide what you like to shoot. Some great priced lens suggestions would be a 50mm 1.8g but better for the d5100 would be the 35mm 1.8G ($200). The 35mm is really a lot of fun to use its super sharp and a great portrait lens as well. It is a prime lens and is a lens that all DX shooters should have in their camera bag.

The 18-55 is actually a decent kit lens, you do have limitations since its not a fixed F lens but nonetheless it is a great starter lens. 

Before you jump into a high priced lens decide what you like to shoot. because if you are whiling to pay for the 24-70 2.8 you may want to invest in the 70-200 2.8 instead but, like I said it depends on what you want to shoot.

Cheers and good luck!!


----------



## Forkie (Apr 11, 2012)

It's a great camera, but shouldn't you have asked that _before_ buying it rather than after?!  Have fun with it!


----------



## NE-KID (Apr 11, 2012)

Also not sure if your aware of this feature the Nikon D5100 has a HDR function setting after you take the picture it goes back to normal shooting of whatever setting you have. Also check out the Nikon D5100 videos on YouTube to get a review of the camera.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 11, 2012)

Enjoy your D5100.  I wouldn't worry too much about another lens right away - learn what you can with the 18-55.


----------



## b.baer (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah thinking I'm going to stay were I am at right now and not make any pricey descions right now. Which I would love to have that lens but I think I may need a better body first. Which I'm happy with what I have right now. 

Yeah I have figured out the HDR mode. It is kind of a pain. Having to keep going back in and turning it on but its still pretty awesome! 

Although I may look into getting the 35mm lens you were talking about. Time will tell. I think I'm going to take a trip to my local camera shop and get some more input and see what they have to say. 

Thanks everyone. I'm very happy with my equipment and I am enjoying learning it.


----------



## NE-KID (Apr 11, 2012)

b.baer said:


> Yeah thinking I'm going to stay were I am at right now and not make any pricey descions right now. Which I would love to have that lens but I think I may need a better body first. Which I'm happy with what I have right now.
> 
> Yeah I have figured out the HDR mode. It is kind of a pain. Having to keep going back in and turning it on but its still pretty awesome!
> 
> ...



Your welcome! Learning your new camera is the best thing to do right now learn what is has to offer in a camera and the best settings for the user to use if that makes since. Check in to the 35mm and the 50mm aka the nifty fifty has some people call it is as! Going to a local camera store is always good to have in your area so you can go and see what they have for sale, questions and etc.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 12, 2012)

b.baer said:


> Yeah thinking I'm going to stay were I am at right now and not make any pricey descions right now. Which I would love to have that lens but I think I may need a better body first. Which I'm happy with what I have right now.
> 
> Yeah I have figured out the HDR mode. It is kind of a pain. Having to keep going back in and turning it on but its still pretty awesome!
> 
> ...



Keep in mind when you go to a camera shop there job is to sell you everything you don't need. They are sales people and some of them with little knowledge of the product or biased to what they carry or have in stock. Ask them questions you know the answers to in regards to photography and see what they say. I like to play dumb and see what they will say and then I can determine wether or not their info is valid and they know what they are talking about. Then I will break the ice and start talking to them and make them realize that they are not dealing with a dumb a$$. The energy changes in the room. 

So yeah, don't let them take advantage of you and tell you that you need items you don't....once you find someone who you can trust always go to them. One thing is I know from experience is that when you find someone who is very knowledge in photography and products they will appreciate honesty on your part. Let them know yes you are a beginner but you want to learn and grow. Those people are usually a bit on the stereo type that that all folks with an entry level DSLR want to go pro or think they are pro just because they have a flickr page......So let that person know who you really are....and your not that person...

Cheers


----------

